# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj kushëririn tim në Prishtinë, Hilmi Shortem

## shylak

Tung te gjithve..Une jam prej turqi.Prejardhje nga prishtina-kosove.Ne ardhum pas lufte te turqi ne 1912..Fisi jem eshte kilmend dhe sylale jem eshte shylak.Shteti turqi dergoj neve qytet i emni eshte Tokat.Ne kemi nje katund ne Tokat.Ne po folim veq shqip ne katund.Kam kusheri ne prishtina Emni eshte "*Hilmi shortem*"..A mundi me gjet qat njeri dikush.Ndoshta dikush njoh ata..Flm

----------


## GL_Branch

Tung Shylag (Hosgeldin Kardes  :buzeqeshje:  )...

Ne cilen fshat jetoni  dhe gjithe fshati flasin shqip apo vetem familja jote?

Edhe une kam ndegjuar qe ne disa fshatra te Samsunit dhe Tokatit qe ka shume fshatra qe flitet vetem ne shqip ne ato zona...dhe fatkeqsisht shqiptaret nuk kane informata te duhura per shqiptaret e shperngulur prej zonave te Kosoves-Ilirides-Malit e zi, Camerise (kam taku une Turqi disa shqiptare me prejatdhje Came) dhe zones se Nishit-Vranjes-Presheve etj.  dhe atje shqiptaret jane pasuria jone dhe deshmi e gjalle qe shqiptaret jane shperngulur me dhune nga okupatoret.

Mundesh me dhene me shume informata per gjendjen e shqiptarve ne zonat ku jeton ti dmth ne Tokat  :buzeqeshje: .

Shpresoj qe dikush te ndihmon per kusheririn tend...me te mira  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shylak

> Tung Shylag (Hosgeldin Kardes  )...
> 
> Ne cilen fshat jetoni  dhe gjithe fshati flasin shqip apo vetem familja jote?


Katuni jon emni eshte "Kapiagzi",Emni Rrethi eshte "Niksar"...Krejt katun folin shqip





> dhe atje shqiptaret jane pasuria jone dhe deshmi e gjalle qe shqiptaret jane shperngulur me dhune nga okupatoret.


Jo nuk eshte çashtu..shumes eshte fukara bre..qysh me pasuri

----------


## Dorontina

> Katuni jon emni eshte "Kapiagzi",Emni Rrethi eshte "Niksar"...Krejt katun folin shqip
> 
> Citim  
>      Postuar më parë nga GL_Branch   
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dhe atje shqiptaret jane pasuria jone dhe deshmi e gjalle qe shqiptaret jane shperngulur me dhune nga okupatoret. 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------

hahahahahahahaahahahha me falni se nuk munda pa qesh ... :pa dhembe:  

shylak veq parpara bravo mir po fol pasi qe pasket shku qe nga 1912 atje ...po shifet qe flitni shqip ne shtepi.
Une isha ne Turqi dy her ne Ismabull (zejtin burne) ku ka pas shum shqiptar qe tash jan shum ne Belgjik dhe isha ne Adapazar ..edhe atje te gjith flitshin shqip.
Po me ka ra rasti me njoft ne spital ku punoj sirian shqiptar e me kan then se atje  jan disa lagje shqiptar qe nuk asmililohen jetojn ne grupe .

Kam taku nji mjek libanez shqiptar e ky e dike qe asht shqiptar por nuk flitke shqip, ka njerz qe frigohen te thojn jan shqiptar , ata vetem kur gjejn ndoj shqoeri te mirê tregohen . interesant dhe i kuptoj ndihen mir kur takojn dikend te vendit te vet.
kam punu me nji kalabreze disa vite e diten kur ka dal nga puna me ka then jam shqiptare ... :sarkastik:   asht frigu nga racizmi mendoj ..ajo si italiane kishte perparsi.

pershendetje te gjith shqiptarve ku jan ...

----------


## LuLiKraS

Pershendetje  Shylak besoj se je mire si do qoft une kam knaqesin te pershendes.
 Une po sa hya ne ket forum per fat te keq skam pas kohe me her te jem ketu... per momentin hyra dhe pash ket tem e re dhe dhe shum e qelluar.
 Ja une mund te jep ne Contakct me *Drejtoria për Shërbime Publike*
Numerin qe mund te kontaktoni Mob : *044/143-868*

 Per me shum informata vizito webfaqen : http://www.prishtina-komuna.org/?mod...bid=3&smid=110 Ka te bej me gjerat perkatse te Prishtines popullsin dhe shum gjera te tjera.. Permes linkut te lart permendur ju mund te shkruani apo ti kontaktoni permes Internetit duhet te shkruani Emerin dhe Mbiermin e juaj , Emali ( posta elektronike ) ,e  juaj . Dhe vendin se ku jetoni pastaj te shkruni mire dhe te kptushem per ata ne kuvend  qe te marrin seriozisht ket problem qe ke ti.
Te uroj skukeses.
Me rrespekt nga Luli Kras ch



> Tung te gjithve..Une jam prej turqi.Prejardhje nga prishtina-kosove.Ne ardhum pas lufte te turqi ne 1912..Fisi jem eshte kilmend dhe sylale jem eshte shylak.Shteti turqi dergoj neve qytet i emni eshte Tokat.Ne kemi nje katund ne Tokat.Ne po folim veq shqip ne katund.Kam kusheri ne prishtina Emni eshte "*Hilmi shortem*"..A mundi me gjet qat njeri dikush.Ndoshta dikush njoh ata..Flm

----------


## DoRiNa_80

> Katuni jon emni eshte "Kapiagzi",Emni Rrethi eshte "Niksar"...Krejt katun folin shqip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo nuk eshte çashtu..shumes eshte fukara bre..qysh me pasuri




Uroj ti gjesh ata te cilet je duke kerkuar

----------


## alibaba

> hahahahahah me falni dhe mu smujta me nejt pa kesh as une,mujta me paramendu menyren e te folurit kisha dhe vet kete problem po shyqyr me ka kalu tu ja shti inatin vetit me mesu shqip ahahhaha


Po ti e kahit je?

----------


## DoRiNa_80

> Po ti e kahit je?


A e ke me mu alibaba????

----------


## alibaba

> A e ke me mu alibaba????


Po, po thu që nuk ke ditur shqiç, ndaj të pyeta prej nga je?

----------


## DoRiNa_80

> Po, po thu që nuk ke ditur shqiç, ndaj të pyeta prej nga je?


Aha jam e Kosoves,nga prishtina por kam lindur tjeter kund per ata edhe une kam pasur veshtiresit e mua ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------

